# New Predator Ammunition Features an Unparalleled Technology Accomplishing 1 mile+ Shots



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2...lleled-technology-accomplishing-1-mile-shots/


----------

